# 200+ lights set up



## senhsy (Oct 11, 2007)

kkk


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 11, 2007)

:holysheep:


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2007)

Tell you what one of them Radar systems ain't cheap bro. I wouldn't have the cahones to pull something like this off. :holysheep:
http://www.aeroflex.com/systems/radar/4000.cfm


----------



## Growdude (Oct 11, 2007)

senhsy said:
			
		

> the only thing that worrys me is the all the heat the light will give off i'm guessing it could reach up to 45+degree celcius, even with 15 or more carbon filters running the heat out. i'm wondering if theres anywhere that sells helicopter radar system that detects helicopter coming your way. like what the air port uses.


 
How are you set for power I would go 480v to save but your still going to need some big amperage.

Also what good will a radar system do you? its not like your tearing that down fast.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 11, 2007)

J-E-S-U-S HOLY MAN. Wow thats something, Id like to see this all set up. Obvisouly this is for a commercial grow, unless you smoke hella weed. If thats for personal you better buy an extra freezer or maybe 2. Good luck bro keep us updated.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 11, 2007)

You can base a whole movie around this.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 11, 2007)

Or you could base a t.v show on it


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 11, 2007)

Well anything you do to that extreme will be a lot of work no matter how many cycles you do.  That radar is tens of thousands and if they are sending helis then its too late.  Spend that money on insulating if you are worried about the infared.  400 lights aint chump change either though.  good luck with the wiring, I could only imagine


----------



## walter (Oct 11, 2007)

drop lights on chains,,, get centeral air to keep it cool


----------



## senhsy (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks mutt for the link to that site but i'm looking for something more compact that i could just plug to my laptop and set an antenna on the roof. something with the program and dish. I need it so it can give me a heads up and a 5min window so i can pull the plugs on the lights and let the building cool down before the infrared gets to the building. don't know about the states but in canada its used frequently. normally i just use my ears you could hear them at least a mile away cause they usually fly only a few feet above the house, you could even feel your window shake when there over your house but by that time its to late. i was thinking of just splitting the builing in half and using only half for the time being until the first crop then we'll see about using the other half. the equipment alone to cover the whole builing is almost $150,000. lights will be hung on chains that are pulled across the room 8ft high.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 12, 2007)

senhsy said:
			
		

> thanks mutt for the link to that site but i'm looking for something more compact that i could just plug to my laptop and set an antenna on the roof. something with the program and dish. I need it so it can give me a heads up and a 5min window so i can pull the plugs on the lights and let the building cool down before the infrared gets to the building. don't know about the states but in canada its used frequently. normally i just use my ears you could hear them at least a mile away cause they usually fly only a few feet above the house, you could even feel your window shake when there over your house but by that time its to late. i was thinking of just splitting the builing in half and using only half for the time being until the first crop then we'll see about using the other half. the equipment alone to cover the whole builing is almost $150,000. lights will be hung on chains that are pulled across the room 8ft high.


 
So you plan on sitting in front of your laptop 24/7 and hitting the "off" switch fast?
Good luck with that.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2007)

*Looks like it's gonna be one hell of a large grow.   Best of luck to ya mang.  *


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 12, 2007)

just an idea...instead of spending over 10 grand on a radar, you can get one with adapters for around 2,000.  go marine!  use a boat radar set-up with a power converter, put your revolving arial on top inside of a tinted acrylic box...should work sweeeeeet.  just an idea...


----------



## Oscar (Oct 12, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> So you plan on sitting in front of your laptop 24/7 and hitting the "off" switch fast?
> Good luck with that.


 
_How about the 'ole trip wire trick?_
_Clear fishing wire...........???_


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 12, 2007)

How long would you spend in prison for a grow that size ? How many sleepless nights you gonna have ? You'll never be able to stop looking over your shoulder. Stress is a killer !! You don't need it.

Keep it small, sell a spare oz or 2 a month to mates. You'll always have weed, a few quid in your pocket and you'll be able to go to sleep with a smile on your face.

Nothing against you, you're probably a great guy, but I think you're making a bad decision. For the people who love you and rely on you, I hope for their sake, you don't get caught.


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 12, 2007)

Something smaller to start sounds like a good idea.  Rushing into projects that large can sometime backfire and ya man the stress will ****!!  Depending if thats in the US that could be a long time ig caught God forbid.  That aeroflux radar you have to put all personal info. just to get a price!!! plus it needs to be for a company TOO sketchy.  Not many people have that equipment, and I bet theres not many stores to pay cash that have them.


----------



## senhsy (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks for all your input, dont know about the u.s i heard some states there the death penalty for something like this. thank god i live in canda, doesn't matter how big or small its all the same manufacturing and production charge. the building already has surviellance cameras outside so don't have to worry about that but the radar is a must need nothing like the aeroflux radar thats way to big to lug around, and to costly to lose. i was thinking about the boat radar but dont' know if that works for the detecting objects in the sky, for that its only a program you buy and the rotating radar. seriously i have never heard of anyone going to prison for grow ops the reason is because you know when the cops are coming and they never are able to catch anyone on the premises. all it is you just lose out on the equipement but thats alot better than geting caught and wasting your time in court. in the u.s it might be different cops come 24/7 any time not here.


----------



## KADE (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm sorry if i sound dumb or ignorant or whatever.... but 5 minutes isn't gonna cool down a building with that many watts that much.... ur ''radar'' idea is the most stupid thing i've ever heard. 

Insulation and C3 anti detection film is all u need.... period.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 13, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if i sound dumb or ignorant or whatever.... but 5 minutes isn't gonna cool down a building with that many watts that much.... ur ''radar'' idea is the most stupid thing i've ever heard.


 
This is what ive been saying, thought I was missing the boat on this one.


----------



## mendo local (Oct 13, 2007)

If your that worried about it, Just dont do it. If they want ya, I guarantee they will find ya, no matter what you do.


----------



## Firepower (Oct 13, 2007)

Honestly, i think this guy is pulling everyones chain.. if you have that much money to spend on such setup, i really dont think youll be telling anyone on this setup no matter how secure you think it is... and if you have that much money i would also think that you wouldnt be asking this questions on this forum, i mean in order to actually have this setup be fool proof for cops, u might want to dip in the pocket a little deeper and get you a satellite... you cant be realisticly thinking lights will cool off in 5 mins? 

Hey maybe it is true, but after being online for so may years you just cant never tell.. if it is, you have my apologies..  if it is, take the money and dig under the warehouse, and creat a huge basement underground..  the potcave..  LOL.. that should keep them guessing..


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 13, 2007)

senhsy said:
			
		

> thanks mutt for the link to that site but i'm looking for something more compact that i could just plug to my laptop and set an antenna on the roof. something with the program and dish. I need it so it can give me a heads up and a 5min window so i can pull the plugs on the lights and let the building cool down before the infrared gets to the building. don't know about the states but in canada its used frequently. normally i just use my ears you could hear them at least a mile away cause they usually fly only a few feet above the house, you could even feel your window shake when there over your house but by that time its to late. i was thinking of just splitting the builing in half and using only half for the time being until the first crop then we'll see about using the other half. the equipment alone to cover the whole builing is almost $150,000. lights will be hung on chains that are pulled across the room 8ft high.


 
Get some private land... and grow there be safe about it


----------



## KADE (Oct 13, 2007)

oh, I dont care if he is serious or not.... this website is based around home growing... and u know 100% he isn't doing that. 2 freezers?  he'd need a building the same size to store it... I know a lot of ppl... in a lot of places... and I dont think I could get rid of 200lbs a month. 
Well....... unless I was selling it real cheap.


----------



## mendo local (Oct 13, 2007)

This is the kind of stuff the keeps us little people from having freedom to grow. I dont support this mass growing at all. All in favor say "yay".

senhsy, I think you should prolly find a site better suited for your needs, IMO you are corupting our site here.  just my .02


----------



## senhsy (Oct 13, 2007)

hey you guys have your opinion i'm here to give other people a hand if they want to grow small or large. i didn't even get that chance i had to pay people to help me set up first time. but when you watch them do it 3 ro 4 times you'll learn how to do it your self without forking out thousands on setup. hey what do i care i quiting after the first crop or second, maybe second i need my equipment money back. im willing to show you guys how to set up and grow free of charge, you know other people who will show you how to set up and grow free of charge not me. your wondering why would i be so nice to show you guys how to do everything step by step and not charge you. here's my reason if there are more people growing then that would increase my odds of not getting caught. if your the only one growing large then your odds arn't good at all. of course theres a price for everything and the risk are even larger. so the more people who grow the better. theres lots of people buying large amount they are the wholesale buyers, they pretty much buy what ever you got, depending if your going through a middle man. its usually for export, yes your selling cheap but better than selling pound per pound. if you think large and have a plan on how to get there it will happen just as long as you have money saving skills and not smoking it all. if you guys think i'm pulling your chain i have several setup to show you guys, but this one i'll post pic up after my second crop or when ever the place gets shut down which ever comes first.


----------



## senhsy (Oct 13, 2007)

also another thing 5 min is alot of time to cool a room temp down from 30 degress celcius to 22 degree celcius. cause when you shut the lights off your fan are still running and intake and exhust fan running as well if you crank the a/c on top of that it will cool down to 22 degress. i've done that before already,works everytime. when your growing anything doesn't matter big or small you gotta remember this is no game nothing to play around with. serious money and time goes into this, every safety precaution must be taken such as garbage chemical bottles can't be thrown with your regular garbage, venting your exhaust not under sundecks always to the highest point of the house out the roof, if utility company open boxes outside your neiborhood shut all power off, theres lots to learn if your carless you won't last a month.this is no laughing matter always safe than sorry i learn from my mistake and others.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 13, 2007)

senhsy said:
			
		

> im willing to show you guys how to set up and grow free of charge, you know other people who will show you how to set up and grow free of charge not me. your wondering why would i be so nice to show you guys how to do everything step by step and not charge you.quote]
> 
> There are more than enough people and info right here.
> 
> But I say as long as there :cop: looking for people like you, the less there looking for people like me.... Grow on dude.


----------



## HGB (Oct 13, 2007)

senhsy said:
			
		

> hey you guys have your opinion i'm here to give other people a hand if they want to grow small or large. i didn't even get that chance i had to pay people to help me set up first time. but when you watch them do it 3 ro 4 times you'll learn how to do it your self without forking out thousands on setup. hey what do i care i quiting after the first crop or second, maybe second i need my equipment money back. im willing to show you guys how to set up and grow free of charge, you know other people who will show you how to set up and grow free of charge not me. your wondering why would i be so nice to show you guys how to do everything step by step and not charge you. here's my reason if there are more people growing then that would increase my odds of not getting caught. if your the only one growing large then your odds arn't good at all. of course theres a price for everything and the risk are even larger. so the more people who grow the better. theres lots of people buying large amount they are the wholesale buyers, they pretty much buy what ever you got, depending if your going through a middle man. its usually for export, yes your selling cheap but better than selling pound per pound. if you think large and have a plan on how to get there it will happen just as long as you have money saving skills and not smoking it all. if you guys think i'm pulling your chain i have several setup to show you guys, but this one i'll post pic up after my second crop or when ever the place gets shut down which ever comes first.



SITE RULES



> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here.



not sure why you keep pushing this issue but it's getting old....

you have made it very clear to all of us that you are a DEALER and a THIEF which are the 2 biggest things hated on this forum.

would be nice to see you just post like the rest of us do here and drop ALL talk of selling,buying, and stealing power.

We are here to grow for ourselfs so we dont have to depend on the black market and the thugs that are involved in it.

.02


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 13, 2007)

theres something bout this guy thats jus not cool. It 1thing that we come on here showing of what we do for ourself to be independent of people like him. But to come here and tell everything about a large scale grow. We dont need it. If we wanted to do it on a large scale for most of the people here it wouldnt be a problem. But it would jus add to an already exsiting problem. I dont knock you for what you do at all!!!! cause if it wasnt for people like you ill be waiting about 4 months to smoke. instead of haveing something to smoke now. You know it will look really bad for some1 with a disorder of some type to sell there pot??? And alot of people here are jus that Med users, either legly or illegly. and if your a care giver for a med user it's even worse!!! for the most part every1 here either do closet grows, or a larg enough grow that will last them untill next harvest. Buddy, whoever you are instead of trying to educate us on a large grow. Help us by giveing USEFULL advice, like nute problem, lighting,ect anything like that. But advice on a large grow is jus not our cup of tea. So jus keep all that large scale stuff down and help us out on a more realistic level. And like Growdude said "But I say as long as there :cop:  looking for people like you, the less there looking for people like me.... Grow on dude."


----------



## Firepower (Oct 13, 2007)

This is something said not too long ago by a mod, im not saying who as im not trying to blame or put fingers on anyone, but it contraddicts this thread 100% where 3 mods have already replied and no one said anything...

"the discussion of sales will still be prohibited. the only thing we allow is posting "average" street prices for informational purposes only. We have always allowed that. *We cannot and will not allow the discussion of growing for profit. Even if its obvious by the size of the grow*...it will not be discussed. "

I think his 1st thread established that from the pic  he posted, im not looking to start any flaming, just curious as to what happen to site rules?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 13, 2007)

Since this sites inception, it's been clear to all that the sales of marijuana is a subject that is not discussed on this site.

Now, here comes a guy who steals his power for a 200 light setup and shows us all a huge warehouse he's going to grow this huge crop in and sell it via "exports".

What's up with letting this thread stay alive?

I'm posting this publicly to show that I support those who have already posted against this activity.

I'm hoping that someone will not only close this thread but also delete it.

Please, Marp and Mods, do what you think is right, but let us all know what the rule is now.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Your wish is my command Mr. Stoney.


----------

